# Novice Preparing to Insulate Attic - A Couple Questions



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Air Seal first, then insulate.

Blown in is easiest but the blown in cellulose at Home Depot is the cheap (ammonium sulfate) stabilized stuff.

Make sure your baffles are in there before blowing the attic full (R-50).


----------



## MJG196 (Feb 4, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> Air Seal first, then insulate.
> 
> Blown in is easiest but the blown in cellulose at Home Depot is the cheap (ammonium sulfate) stabilized stuff.
> 
> Make sure your baffles are in there before blowing the attic full (R-50).


Thanks a lot, WoW. However, if I don't go with the blown-in method and use the rolled fiberglass, which particular type would you recommend?

EDIT:  I am trying to go inexpensive, while not sacrificing quality, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Make sure you air seal regardless. You will never have as good a chance as you do right now.

After that, any rolled out (un-faced) fiberglass is fine.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

Got a picture of the room?


----------



## MJG196 (Feb 4, 2010)

joecaption said:


> http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table
> 
> Got a picture of the room?


Hey - this is greatly appreciated!

I can post a pic this evening.

Secondary question: When I lay the insulation down, should it be the exact width of the space between the studs, or (for example) if the insulation is 15" wide and I have 13" between studs, can I mush it in there?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't mush it in there but it should fit between.

After that, cover the bottom chords of the trusses with additional rolls going across them.


----------



## MJG196 (Feb 4, 2010)

Here are two (crappy) pictures:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Easiest is going to be blown in...trust me.

Get your vent chute/baffles in, spray foam all the top plates, and blow it to R-50. 

I promise you that if you do it right the first time, you will be happy that you did.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I have to disagree with Windows on this one.
The blown in is way more expensive (in this area anyway) than the un-faced batt fiberglass insulation.
And the Kraft Faced fiberglass is about twice the price of comparable un-faced.
If it were my house I would get in there with a leaf rake and spread what is there as evenly as I could filling in all the bays to about the same level.
Then roll out he un-faced FG.

Andy.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

AndyGump said:


> I have to disagree with Windows on this one.
> The blown in is way more expensive (in this area anyway) than the un-faced batt fiberglass insulation.
> And the Kraft Faced fiberglass is about twice the price of comparable un-faced.
> If it were my house I would get in there with a leaf rake and spread what is there as evenly as I could filling in all the bays to about the same level.
> ...


Never said it was cheaper....just easier.

I would prefer to just clean up all that old stuff given there is so little of it and then work with a blank canvas or the air sealing.

At that point, the blown in is mucho easier and quicker. No cutting, dragging, fitting, etc.


----------



## MJG196 (Feb 4, 2010)

AndyGump said:


> I have to disagree with Windows on this one.
> The blown in is way more expensive (in this area anyway) than the un-faced batt fiberglass insulation.
> And the Kraft Faced fiberglass is about twice the price of comparable un-faced.
> If it were my house I would get in there with a leaf rake and spread what is there as evenly as I could filling in all the bays to about the same level.
> ...


Thanks, Andy. You mean something like http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...ed+insulation+r-38&storeId=10051#.UN3WSLZG6DATHIS EcoTouch Stuff?


----------



## handyman_20772 (Jun 28, 2006)

What is the square footage of the attic? The reason I'm asking is since you have such a small area to work with I would just add faced batts to the joist areas with no insulation, air sealing first of course. From the pictures it looks like your ceiling joists are spaced 24" on center and they are 2x6 joists correct? So what I would purchase is R-19, 22" wide faced for the ceiling joists, placed with the facing towards the living space below, and add an additional R-30 unfaced placed perpendicular to the ceiling joists on top of your current insulation. Add air baffles to the rafter bays to provide proper ventilation for the attic.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> the blown in cellulose at Home Depot is the cheap (ammonium sulfate) stabilized stuff.


ok, so what is so bad about it ? and where to get the good stuff ? what is the brand name ?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> ok, so what is so bad about it ? and where to get the good stuff ? what is the brand name ?


All the major cellulose manufacturers have a borate only version. Most insulation supply houses will have plenty of options that fall into that category. Call around and you will find one.

Cellpak
Applegate
National Fiber
etc.


----------



## MJG196 (Feb 4, 2010)

handyman_20772 said:


> What is the square footage of the attic? The reason I'm asking is since you have such a small area to work with I would just add faced batts to the joist areas with no insulation, air sealing first of course. From the pictures it looks like your ceiling joists are spaced 24" on center and they are 2x6 joists correct? So what I would purchase is R-19, 22" wide faced for the ceiling joists, placed with the facing towards the living space below, and add an additional R-30 unfaced placed perpendicular to the ceiling joists on top of your current insulation. Add air baffles to the rafter bays to provide proper ventilation for the attic.


Thanks for the reply, handyman. The attic is pretty small - not sure about the sq. footage (the house is 1400 sq feet). I am not going to insulate the ceiling because it is being replaced this summer - and when my HOA replaces the roof, they REPLACE THE ROOF, from the plywood up! They strip it down to the joists and lay everything down brand-new.


----------

